# DT Swiss R1800 Giant LTD Edition wheelset vs Mavic Ksyrium Elite



## royta

I'm torn between the 2011 TCR Advanced 1 with an ARP (Average Retail Price) of $3100 and the 2010 TCR Advanced 2 which had an ARP of $3400. Both are equipped with Ultegra 6700. The 2010 comes with the Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheelset and the 2011 comes with the DT Swiss R1800 Giant LTD Edition wheelset. This is also the same wheelset that you can find on the less expensive 105 5700 equipped 2010 TCR Advanced 2 that had an ARP of $2470.

Why is the ARP of the 2011 $300 less than 2010? Where is the decrease in cost? Is it the wheels? How much better are the Ksyrium Elite wheels over the R1800 wheels?

I can get the 2010 for $2600 and the 2011 for $2500 and I'm unsure what to do.

This will be my first road bike, so I will be riding the factory wheelset for at least a year. I'm not interested in replacing the wheelset, unless it were free, so please no suggestions there.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## BarkingDog

Giant website seems to indicate that the Mavic Ksyriums are lighter than their DT Limited offering. not sure if that is true .....i did not see weights listed.

Mavics are often cited as being expensive.

Can you ride both and see if you notice any difference during hard acceleration?

Mavic has a flat spoke....I think I notice that they are influenced by a strong cross breeze...I own them on a 2009 Defy Advanced 1. they held up well for 2k miles. I just the other morning had a spoke pop out of the blue. they held up well under my heft as I skinnyed down from 220 to 198 lbs


----------



## E !

*yup*

You are correct. The difference is in the wheels. Talk the shop down for the 2010 model. A smokin deal.


----------



## royta

E ! said:


> You are correct. The difference is in the wheels. Talk the shop down for the 2010 model. A smokin deal.


Thanks for the advice. They'd need to order either year, so I'm not sure how much lower they could actually go on the 2010. I hope to find out tomorrow.


----------



## BarkingDog

you mention that both bikes require ordering.

I hope you have ridden the bike before purchase ?


----------



## royta

BarkingDog said:


> you mention that both bikes require ordering.
> 
> I hope you have ridden the bike before purchase ?


Well there lies the problem. The shop has no TCR's in stock. Hmm, I guess I better find a shop that has a TCR, regardless of spec, for me to ride and make sure the geometry isn't going to kill me. Unfortunately, I'm right in between a Small and a Medium. I know this is only a guideline, but Giant recommends the Small for 5' 4" to 5' 7" riders, and the Medium for 5' 7" to 5' 10" riders.

I'm 5' 7" tall (or short) with a 31 1/2" inseam, which seems strange, because I normally wear 30" inseam jeans. Hmm, maybe they sag a little bit? I measured inseam barefoot using a 1 1/4" thick book up my crotch. I'm 37 and in good shape. I can still get flat over the top tube of a bike without it bothering me. I don't know how long I can maintain that position though. I have no back or other body part injuries. The shop I will be ordering through is going to measure me up to determine the best size.

What does a person normally do when a shop doesn't have the size or model they want to buy? This is my first road bike, so I'm kind of new at this. I've been riding mountain bikes since 1993, so I'm not new to riding. My last two mountain bike frames were purchased without me riding the same frame built up.


Thanks for the continued advice.


----------



## MaddSkillz

I own the 2010 TCR 2 and love it. The Ksyrium Elite wheels are great and pretty light at 1550 grams. The frame is really great. I love it.


----------



## musicociclista

royta said:


> What does a person normally do when a shop doesn't have the size or model they want to buy? This is my first road bike, so I'm kind of new at this. I've been riding mountain bikes since 1993, so I'm not new to riding. My last two mountain bike frames were purchased without me riding the same frame built up.
> 
> Thanks for the continued advice.


Hi, if your height is 5'7" a small TCR sould fit you fine. If between sizes on a brand, going for a different brand/geometry is a good option. For example, I'm 5'8" and have owned both medium and small TCRs. For some reason I feel better fit on the small. I also have a Trek Madone 4.5 size 54cm and, measuring my bikes, have found out that the Madone fits right between Giant small and medium. Other frames to look into are those with 73 degree STA and 54 cm TTL geometry such as Jamis' Xenith and Cervelo's R3 and S3. Also take notice that handlebar height, combined with handlebar type and width, influences greatly on fit and can deceive on your size quest.


----------



## royta

I didn't buy the TCR. I went with a 2009 Kestrel Evoke SL (52cm) a couple weeks ago instead. I could have got the 2010 TCR Advanced SL3 for $2800 out the door. I picked up the Evoke SL for $1700 out the door. I like having the extra $1100.


----------



## nickthegeek

Hi. I haev just bought the giant TCR advanced 2011, medium frame (50) with DT Swiss wheels. I am 5 foot 7 1/2 inches with inside leg about 29 inches. I tried this bike on the trainer versus the equivalent Defy with same spec. The TCR felt really comfortable and is great on the road - this is my first racing / road bike since I was a kid - absolutely love it! DT Swiss wheels fit in cosmetically much better than last years model and it is a stunner. Really pleased with mine and geometry seems much more comfortable to me than the Defy. This years frame has some improvements over last years as well, I believe. Enjoy!!


----------



## Steely_Mikey

interested in a defy advance 1 and would much rather go 2010 for the $ are threre a decent amount still avail from giant?


----------



## willieboy

Steely_Mikey said:


> interested in a defy advance 1 and would much rather go 2010 for the $ are threre a decent amount still avail from giant?


I looked for a 2010 and couldn't find one so I got the 2011. The Defy Advanced 1 is a great bike. You won't regret it. For me the fit was perfect in the medium. Slightly upright is a help for this old guy :thumbsup: You can't go wrong.


----------

